# [Visiter Paris] : quelles sont les applis ?



## itralala (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je m'apprête à visiter Paris en famille avec femme (légèrement décrépie) et enfants (avec un risque de perte dans les catacombes).

Quels sont les applications iPhone que je pourrais utiliser en sachant qu'il me faudrait ça :

* Déplacement en métro (l'appli RATP m'a l'air efficace) / + à pied
* Visite des monuments de base (Tour Eiffel, Sacré Coeur, Panthéon, ...)
* Peut être visite de musées
* Trucs genre "La Villette / Galerie de l'évolution"

Y'a-t'il des applis aussi en réalité virtuelle augmentée qui tiennent la route et des trucs du genre "qu'est ce qu'il y a à proximité ?"

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2011)

Une sélection ici 

L'achat d'un vrai guide physique serait certainement indispensable.


----------



## Apocalypse62232 (3 Août 2011)

Pour ton voyage a paris RATP premium vaut le coup information sur les travaux des voies ou en ce moment il y en a beaucoup  .

Aroundme permet selon un panels de choix de trouver par exemple cinéma magasin etc dans un périmètre de ta position GPS . 

Et pour les restaurants l'application la fouchettes comme  aroundme permet de trouver les restaurant les avec le budget savoir combien il faut depanser les menu et même possibilité de réserver via l'iPhone !!


----------

